# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Elevator Dreams

## Ermac

Elevator dreams are one of my favorites because of the eerie atmosphere it brings, just going up the elevator with random dream characters and not know what to expect next

----------


## Loaf

I hate 'em.

I don't like elevators in reality. So in my dreams, elevators will often go wrong. Sometimes the lights will go out and they will fall hundreds of floors and smash to the ground. Other times they will buckle and tilt, precariously dangling hundreds of floors above the ground. 

Elevators in my dreams are always dangerous, poorly built death traps. Staircase please.  :tongue2:

----------


## Robot_Butler

Yeah, I immediately categorize any elevator dream as a nightmare.  Tiny robotic room covered in mirrors?  Hell on earth.

----------


## Ermac

Lol the elevator dreams I have take me to a knew world each time I go on it

----------


## Naiya

Ugh, I *HATE* elevator dreams! Even if I'm lucid I get stuck in the stupid things, and I can't get them to go up or down floors for some reason. The doors just close and refuse to open again, and even if I break them open, I'm just stuck in the elevator shaft so I'm looking at a wall.  :Bang head:

----------


## Loaf

Wow, looks like elevators are about as likable to most people as mirrors then.  ::o:

----------


## Oreo

I've only encountered mirrors and elevators in a couple dreams, but I didn't experience anything unlikable. When I look in mirrors I only see myself. When I'm in an elevator it moves at super fast speeds that are both fun and efficient. 

You're all just weird.  :tongue2:

----------

